# Who's the best shooter in the draft?



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Who is most "lights out" when it comes to shooting in this year's draft?

Bargnani?

Gay?

Reddick?

Douby?

Morrison?

Pittsnogle?

Novak?

Am I missing somebody?

Why am I up this late?

:whoknows:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Morrison


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

As much as I take shots at Redick's NBA potential (I see him as a very good role playing shooter), there is no better pure shooter in the draft.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Scorer - Morrison

Shooter - Reddick


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Reddick


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Bulls4Life said:


> Who is most "lights out" when it comes to shooting in this year's draft?
> 
> Bargnani?
> 
> ...



are u serious?? The best SHOOTER is J.J. Redick...hands down!


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Morrison...............mid range right on out to NBA three!


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

Considering Reddick is damn near the best shooter in the world, i think he certainly qualifies as the best in this draft.

this like arguing who is the best player from gonzaga in this draft. there is absolutely no argument to be made.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Morrison or Douby


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

I haven't seen the Italian dude, but I'd be hard pressed to find a better shooter than Morrison. That kid can stroke it from anywhere w/ all kinds of crazy up and unders and step throughs and fadeaways like I've never seen a college kid do.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think it has to be Reddick. That's the only reason he'll be drafted.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

trick said:


> Scorer - Morrison
> 
> Shooter - Reddick


same for me


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

This is an easy question, JJ is the better shooter but Morrison is the better scorer.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

md6655321 said:


> Considering Reddick is damn near the best shooter in the world, i think he certainly qualifies as the best in this draft.
> 
> this like arguing who is the best player from gonzaga in this draft. there is absolutely no argument to be made.


Yeah, I don't think there's really any question that Redick is far and away the best shooter in this draft. The only guy I feel even comes close is Douby.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Personally I feel it's a toss up between Redick, Douby, and Novak. Novak is just about the best three point shooter in NCAA history.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Reddick. No Doubt.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I was always under the impression that if your shot went in more than someone elses, you were the better shooter. I know...crazy talk!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

source nbadraft.net

<!--StartFragment --> BA Comparison: Kyle Korver

Strengths: One of the purest shooters around ... Effortless release on his shot ... Has a lifetime free throw and 3 point shooting percentage higher than JJ Redick ... His range extends easily out to NBA 3 ... A player that cannot be left open ... Only missed 18 free throws over his entire college career ... Could fit a role as a specialty shooter on the next level ... Very crafty player ... Competitive, good decision maker ... Has good size and length which helps him to get shots off ... Gets the most of his abilities ... Steps up in big games, put up 41 points leading Marquette to a win over UConn in his senior year ... Showed steady improvement each year, and stepped up as the team's leader as a senior taking Marquette into the NCAA tournament ... Passing skills and vision are decent ... His body strength has shown steady improvement ... With added strength he has become a better rebounder ... 

Weaknesses: His game is fairly one dimensional as a spot up shooter ... Over 2/3 of his FG attempts are from 3 ... Athleticism is well below average, his speed and agility is poor ... Doesn't get much lift, rarely dunks the ball ... His foot speed limits his overall effectiveness ... Not a highly aggressive player, some of that has to do with his lack of body strength ... Shies away from contact ... Has no real back to the basket game ... A defensive liability. Lacks the foot speed to defend small forwards and the strength to defend power forwards ... Doesn't have the speed or ball handling to create shots for himself ... He can struggle to get looks if an athletic player is defending him ... 

if we are talking just pure shooting, who would win a 3 point shootout, its Novak...but Morrison can do so much more than Novak offensively its not even funny.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

easily Reddick


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

> Considering Reddick is damn near the best shooter in the world


Please don't say things like this. They make us think you don't watch basketball very much at all.

Reddick has a good case for being the best shooter in the draft, but I don't think he's the only guy with a case.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Most of you don't even know how to spell Redick's name. _That_ makes me think you don't know much about certain college players.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't watch very much of this year's National College Basketball Spelling Bee on ESPN2.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

me neither


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Redick may be the better player, and may move without the ball better to create looks for himself... 

but there's no better shooter in this draft than Steve Novak. The guy missed 18 free throws in his entire college career... his _first day_ of practice at Marquette he hit nearly 300 in a row... from 3, he's deadly.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dornado said:


> but there's no better shooter in this draft than Steve Novak. The guy missed 18 free throws in his entire college career... his _first day_ of practice at Marquette he hit nearly 300 in a row... from 3, he's deadly.


Unfortunately, there aren't too many times when you're shooting unguarded, standing still, with at least a 5 second preparation time. 

BTW, I've heard that (about Novak) several times, but is that really true? I looked at the stats for FT percentage from this last season, and he's no where to be found. (http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/leaders?groupId=50&cat=ft&sort=PCT)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Personally I feel it's a toss up between Redick, Douby, and Novak. Novak is just about the best three point shooter in NCAA history.


*Cough* Curtis Staples *Cough*


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Passing of the torch


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah, honestly, as good of a shooter as Redick obviously is, I think his shooting ability is slightly overrated. He only shot 47% from the field this year. That's good for a guard, but it's definitely not the best in the draft.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

The best pure shooter in the draft is Steve Novak from Marquette by far. Is Reddick a better player, probably. But the question was who is the best shooter, not player.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

TM said:


> Unfortunately, there aren't too many times when you're shooting unguarded, standing still, with at least a 5 second preparation time.
> 
> BTW, I've heard that (about Novak) several times, but is that really true? I looked at the stats for FT percentage from this last season, and he's no where to be found. (http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/leaders?groupId=50&cat=ft&sort=PCT)


You don't need five seconds or to be unguarded when you're 6'10". Novak has a quick release too... he's just obviously not the overall scorer that Redick was. 

Novak doesn't get to the line as much as a quicker smaller player would... but in 2005-2006 he shot 97.4% from the line... 74 of 76.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Dornado said:


> You don't need five seconds or to be unguarded when you're 6'10". Novak has a quick release too... he's just obviously not the overall scorer that Redick was.
> 
> Novak doesn't get to the line as much as a quicker smaller player would... but in 2005-2006 he shot 97.4% from the line... 74 of 76.


Redick is the best shooter but Novak's stats are incredible. 121 three pointers for a 6'10 guy is incredible.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

TM said:


> BTW, I've heard that (about Novak) several times, but is that really true? I looked at the stats for FT percentage from this last season, and he's no where to be found. (http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/leaders?groupId=50&cat=ft&sort=PCT)


Not sure why ESPN doesn't list him. Maybe an error in their database?

But CNNSI has him there:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/ncaa/men/stats/


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Now that Novak pulled it isn't almost undoubtebly(sp?) Reddick?


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Gilgamesh said:


> Not sure why ESPN doesn't list him. Maybe an error in their database?
> 
> But CNNSI has him there:
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/ncaa/men/stats/


There are a couple of differences between the ESPN and CNNSI leaderboards. It appears ESPN has a requirement of 2.5 attempts per game, which is why Novak does not make the list (2.45 FTA/G). Does anyone know what the official requirements are for being a qualifier in terms of NCAA statistics?


----------



## jakethegreat (Jun 12, 2006)

J.J. Reddick is the next Steve Kerr, I tell ya.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

jakethegreat said:


> J.J. Reddick is the next Steve Kerr, I tell ya.


I'll tell you something, if J.J. Redick is anything close to Steve Kerr (the NBA's all-time leader in 3-point percentage), then he should be considered a success.


----------

